# 2TB Hard Drive?



## Guphanti (Sep 18, 2019)

Is there any word what model 2TB hard drive is inside the TiVo Edge? For those of us with other TiVos looking to upgrade hard drives, at this point, the largest 2.5" PMR hard drive on the market that I'm aware of is 1TB.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Guphanti said:


> Is there any word what model 2TB hard drive is inside the TiVo Edge? For those of us with other TiVos looking to upgrade hard drives, at this point, the largest 2.5" PMR hard drive on the market that I'm aware of is 1TB.


So far no member has posted that they opened the box. Sure would love to see a picture.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

From the FCC filing, they're using Seagate ST2000VT000. It's SMR but video-rated. They're using the 500GB version in the same family for the OTA unit.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> From the FCC filing, they're using Seagate ST2000VT000. It's SMR but video-rated. They're using the 500GB version in the same family for the OTA unit.


There's nothing special about video rated hard drives. Seagate claims their AFR is 0.55% with workloads of < 180 TB/year at 25 deg. C.

I've been poking around to see what 2 TB would replace the one in my Bolt if/when it dies, and have discovered that pretty much all new 2.5" drives are SMR.


----------

